# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Վարդուհի Վարդանյանը մահացել է

## Artgeo

*Մահացել է երգչուհի Վարդուհի Վարդանյանը:* 

*Վարդուհի Վարդանյան*

Ըստ «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերության, նա մեքենայով վերադառնում էր Մարտունուց: Մեքենայի ղեկին էր Վարդուհի Վարդանյանը: Նա մահացել է տեղում, իսկ նրա երկու ուղեկիցները տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:

Չնայած նրան, որ նա ինձ որպես երգչուհի առանձնապես դուր չէր գալիս, բայց իրոք շատ ազդեց  :Sad:  

Ցավում եմ ու ցավակցում...  :Sad:

----------


## Firegirl777

Անհավատալի է

----------


## Լէգնա

Սա  լուրջ է?

Աստված  իմ

----------


## Taurus

Ես իրան իմացել եմ երբ նա երգում էր դեռ Jazzl խմբում:
մի պատահականություն. երկու օր առաջ նա շրջանայինում սև BMW-ով կարմիրի տակով մտավ ու ես հազիվ փախա դիմացից, իս մեքենան երևում էր որ խփածա ու դեռ ամբողջովին վերանորոգված չի:
Ցավում եմ  :Shok:

----------


## Riddle

Ոչ մի կերպ չեմ ուզում հավատալ: :Sad:

----------


## Aida

Սարսափելի նորություն էր, իրոք անհավատալի է: Ինչևէ ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սա  լուրջ է?


Սովորություն չունեմ, այսպիսի թեմաներով կատակ անել: Չնայած նրան, որ լուրը հայտնի էր դարձել ժամը 17.00 ին, ես մեկ ու կես ժամ թեմա չէի բացում, մինչև որ չհամոզվեցի  :Sad:  
Ցավոք, բայց իրոք այդպես է:  :Sad: 

Սպասենք նորությունների ժամը 22.00 ին «Շանթ»-ի եթերում

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Ցավում եմ ... եթե իրոք ճիշտ է
Չնայած նրա երգերի սիրահարը չեմ, և միայն նկարով կարողացա տեղը բերել ով է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ ցավալի է... երիտասարդ էր...

----------


## kiki

ցավում եմ շատ, քանի որ նա ուներ փոքրիկ ...

----------


## Firegirl777

ԱՅՈՈՈ ՇԱԱԱՏ ցավալի է ու ահավոր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Տխուր է… Ես նրա երկրպագուներից չէի, բայց դե մարդ էր էլի…  :Sad:

----------


## Lilitk87

Ես էլ եմ շատ ցավում Վարդուհու մահվան համար.Ճիշտ է ես նրա երկրպագւն չէի,բայց շատ ափսոս

----------


## Sunun

Շատ եմ ցավում։

----------


## John

Ցավալի է… Ամենամեղքը էս պատմության մեջ իրա փոքրիկ տղան է…

----------


## Հենո

Ինչ կապ ունի իրա երկրպագուն եք թե՞ չէ…
Ես խորապես ցավակցում եմ ։

----------


## kolize

> *Մահացել է երգչուհի Վարդուհի Վարդանյանը:* 
> 
> *Վարդուհի Վարդանյան*
> 
> Ըստ «Շանթ» հեռուստաընկերության, նա մեքենայով վերադառնում էր Մարտունուց: Մեքենայի ղեկին էր Վարդուհի Վարդանյանը: Նա մահացել է տեղում, իսկ նրա երկու ուղեկիցները տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց:
> 
> Չնայած նրան, որ նա ինձ որպես երգչուհի առանձնապես դուր չէր գալիս, բայց իրոք շատ ազդեց  
> 
> Ցավում եմ ու ցավակցում...


նորություններով այդպիսի բան չեն ասել
այնպես որ սուտ լուր է ժողովուրդ

----------


## kiki

բայց երգիչները հավաքվել հիշում ու խոսում էին ... ես սենյակից էի   լսում ...

----------


## Esmeralda

Ես էլ եմ շատ տխրել....
Թատրոնի դերասաններից մեկը մամայիս ընկերներից է... մենք թատրոնում էին, այդ մարդն ասաց, որ մահացել է Վարդուհին... ու շատ տխուր էր... ուզում եմ ասել, որ հաստատ է....
Հավատս չի գալիս... ցավում եմ խորապես....

----------


## Artgeo

> նորություններով այդպիսի բան չեն ասել
> այնպես որ սուտ լուր է ժողովուրդ


Կներեք ժող, ես մոռացել էի, որ այսօր կիրակնորյա Հորիզոնն էր, իսկ կիրակնորյայում շաբաթվա մի թեմա են ընտրում ու միայն դրա մասին խոսում: 

Իսկ Վարդուհու լուրը որքան էլ ցավալի է, բայց ճիշտ է: Հավատացեք, ես այսպիսի թեմա չէի բացի, մինչև համոզված չլինեի:  :Sad: 

Պարզապես մեր բոլոր լրատվական գործակալությունները կիրակի օրը անտեր են:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ցավում եմ… ինչքան էլ, որ մի քանի ամիս առաջ ինձ փորձում էր իր սը BMW-ի տակ գցել
 :Sad:

----------


## docart

շատ եմ ցավում: Հայ երգարվեստը կորցրեց իր ամենատաղանդավոր երգչուհիներից մեկին: Նա իմ ամենասիրելի երգչուհին էր :Sad:

----------


## Լիաննա

մինչև հիմա դեռ չեմ կարողանում հավատալ  :Sad:  :

----------


## Artgeo

*Վարդուհի Վարդանյանի վերջին հարցազրույցներից*

- Ինչ մակնիշի մեքենա եք նախընտրում
- Մերսեդես

- Սիրելի Վարդուհի, ասեմ, որ շատ գնահատում եմ Ձեր տաղանդը եւ շատ սիրում եմ Ձեր երգերը: Ու կցանկանայի իմանալ ի՞նչ նոր համերգային ծրագրով եք պատրաստվում ներկայանալ մեզ` Ձեր սիրելի հանդիսատեսին: Նաիրա Մալխասյան
- Շնորհակալություն, ես նույնպես սիրում եմ Ձեզ, աշխատում եմ նոր ձայնասկավառակի վրա, եւ աշնան վերջ լույս կտեսնի նոր ձայնասկավառակը: Պատրաստվում եմ նոր զուգերգ Արսեն Գրիգորյանի հետ, ունեմ նոր զուգերգ Արմեն Աղաջանյանի հետ, որի տեսահոլովակը կնկարահանվի ԱՄՆ-ում, նա իմ հեղինակն է, հյուրախաղերով պետք է մեկնեմ ԱՄՆ, ունեմ համերգարշավ Ռուսաստանի քաղաքներով մի քանի Հայաստանի ճանաչված երգիչների հետ, աշնանը ունեմ համերգ Հոլանդիայում, անակնկալներով լի է լինում իմ ծրագիրը, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ուրիշ երկրներից էլ առաջարկ ստանամ, իսկ Հայաստանում ցանկանում եմ մենահամերգներ ունենալ, որը երեւի կկայանա աշնանը:

- Սիրե՛լի Վարդուհի, կցանկանայի իմանալ, որ հատկություններն եք կար—որում տղամարդու մեջ: Սյուզի
- Տղամարդկությունը, բարությունը, առատաձեռնությունը....

- Ի՞նչ ֆիրմայի օծանելիք եք օգտագործում:
- Ընդհանարապես չեմ սիրում ինչ-որ բանի վրա կենտրոնանալ, այս պահին օգտագործում եմ Շանել Շանս-ը, ինչպես նաեւ չեմ սիրում ընտրել մի ուղղություն երաժշտության մեջ, նուjնը հագուստին է վերաբերում

- Դուք ուրախ ե՞ք, որ երգչուհի եք:
- Իհարկե, ուրախ եմ, ինձ չեն ստիպել, որ երգչուհի դառնամ, շատ էի սիրում երգել, կամ ես էի երգում կամ երաժշտություն էի լսում, ավարտել եմ Բրյուսիովի անվան օտարլեզ. բայց չեմ ընտրել այդ ճանապարհը, որովհետեւ ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ էր երգը, այն ինձ չէր թողնում ուրիշ բաների մասին մտածել...

- Բարեւ Վարդուհի ջան: Ես Լյուսին եմ Վանաձորից: Ինչո՞ւ համերգներով մեզ մոտ չեք գալիս: Ձեզ առողջություն, անակնկալներ — մեծ սեր:
- Շատ շնորհակալություն, ցանկություն ունեմ, դեռ անցյալ տարի պլանավորել էի համերգարշավ, բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով տեղի չունեցավ, եթե Ռուսաստան չմեկնեմ համերգներով, անպայման կգամ:

- Պատրաստում ե՞ք նոր զուգերգ, եթե այո` ո՞ւմ հետ:
- Բացի վերը նշվածից նաեւ ցանկություն կա Սիրուշոյի հետ զուգերգ ունենալ, երգի հեղինակը երեւի կլինի Սիրուշոն:

- Ձեր ամուսինը Ձեզ օգնում է երգի ասպարեզում:
- Այո, օգնում է, բայց ոչ երաժշտական ուղղությամբ, այլ երեւի թե հոգեպես, միշտ իմ կողքին է եւ պատրաստ է օգնել յուրաքանչյուր հարցում:

- Կարողանում ե՞ք երկար ժամանակ տրամադրել Ձեր երեխային — ամուսնուն:
- Աշխատում եմ, համենայն դեպս, ազատ ժամանակը, որ մնում է, տրամադրում եմ որդուս, քանի որ այն այնքան քիչ է լինում, որ ցանկանում եմ անցկացնել նրանց հետ:

- Տան հոգսերով զբաղվում ե՞ք: Հաճախ եք լինում խոհանոցում: Ո՞վ է կատարում Ձեր տան գնումները:
- Փառք Աստծո, որ ունեմ ընտանիք, որտեղ ինձ գնահատում են, ունեմ սկեսուր, որն ինձ օգնում է տնային գործերում, տան գործերը նա վերցրել է իր վրա:

- Բացի երաժշտության բնագավառից Ձեզ ուրիշ ասպարեզում տեսնում ե՞ք:
- Երեւի թե նաեւ որպես մանկավարժ, քանի որ դասավանդել եմ Երգի Պետական մանկական ստուդիայում, ունեցել եմ 60 աշակերտ, այն ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ էր, մինչ օրս շատ սիրում ենք իրար, պարզապես ժամանակս չի հերիքում, միգուցե տարիներ հետո, երբ չերգեմ, կդասավանդեմ...

- Ինչո՞ւ թողեցիք Երգի Պետական Թատրոնը:
- Ես չեմ թողել Երգի Պետական Թատրոնը, ես պարզապես ճանապարհ եմ տվել նոր սկսնակ երգչուհիներին, ովքեր դեռ շատ բան ունեն սովորելու, դա շատ նորմալ է, սերնդափոխությանը պետք է շատ նորմալ նայել, եւ ինչպես Արթուր Գրիգորյանն է ասում, երբ երեխան մեծանում է, չափահաս է դառնում, սկսում է ինքնուրույն կյանք: Այսօր երգի Պետական Թատրոնի երգչուհիները հասել են նրան, որ կարող են ինքնուրույն անել իրենց աշխատանքը, եւ մեր ետեւից եկել մի սերունդ, որի մեծ մասը իմ աշակերտնրեն են, ի դեպ, ում ես շատ-շատ սիրում եմ:

- Ինչը Ձեզ ստիպեց երգել Օպերա Ակումբում:
- Ինչպես շատ-շատերը, դա էլ մի քայլ է, որ պետք է անցնես ակումբում, եթե ինձ մի 3 տարի առաջ ասեին, ակումբում երգել, ես կզարմանայի, այսօր ես ուրիշ աչքերով եմ նայում, դա շատ բնական է, ամեն օր 4 ժամ երգել, դա շատ լուրջ, ինչպես մարզիկներն են մարզվում, այնպես էլ երգիչները պետք է մարզվեն, բայց չեմ կարծում դա շատ երկար կտեւի. սակայն այս պահին այն ինձ շատ անհրաժեշտ է:

- Ինչքան ժամանակ եք տրամադրում Ձեզ կարգի բերելուն:
- Հիմնականում շատ արագ չեմ անում այն, ինչ կապված է հարդարանքի հետ, եթե համերգի եմ պատրաստվում, այն 1-1,5 ժամ կտեւի, եթե առօրյայում, ապա կես ժամն էլ է բավարար:

- Կթվարկե՞ք Ձեր ամենամտերիմ 3 անձանց` շոու բիզնեսում:
- 1. Սյուզան Մարգարյան եւ Սիրուշո, 2. Զարուհի Բաբայան, երեք հոգի չեմ կարող ասել, բայց նշեմ իմ մտերիմներին Ալլա Լեւոնյան, Հայկո, Անդրե, Արսեն Գրիգորյան...

- Ունե՞ք ինտերնետային էջ, եթե այո, ասեք հասցեն:
- Չունեմ:

- Ձեր մաղթանքը մեր կայքի այցելուներին:
- Միշտ եղեք երջանիկ, առողջ, եւ Ձեր դեմքից թող երբեք չպակասի ժպիտը: Ես Ձեզ շատ-շատ սիրում եմ:

http://www.autoland.am/show_category...terview&idd=41

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ ցնցեց նրա մահվան լուրը...  :Shok:  Շատ եմ ցավում...  :Sad:

----------


## Վազգեն

Իրոք, ափսոս։  :Sad:   Ես էլ էի իրան շատ սիրում։ Լավ ձայն ունենալուց բացի նաև շատ լավ մարդ էր։ Նոր որպես հրաժեշտ «Իմ փոքրիկ» կլիպը նայեցի։

----------


## Artgeo

> Իրոք, ափսոս։   Ես էլ էի իրան շատ սիրում։ Լավ ձայն ունենալուց բացի նաև շատ լավ մարդ էր։ Նոր որպես հրաժեշտ «Իմ փոքրիկ» կլիպը նայեցի։


«Իմ փոքրիկ» կլիպը շատ եմ սիրում: Ի դեպ այդտեղ նրա տղան է նկարահանված  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Չեմ եղել Վարդուհի Վարդանյանի երկրպագուն, բայց շատ եմ սիրել նրա Հայաստան և Սիրել հանուն սիրո երգերը: Երեկ հեռուստատեսությամբ, երբ լսեցի նրա մահվան մասին, ահավոր հուզվեցի: Բայց ինչ արած, ճակատագիր է: Ու մեզանից ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե իրեն ինչ է սպասվում ապագայում: :Sad:

----------


## kiki

"Իմ փոքրիկ " ու մյուս ստեղծագործությունները այսօր առավոտից համարյա բոլոր հեռուստաալիքնրով ցույց են տալիս ...

----------


## Astghik

Ես նույնպես ցնցվեցի, երբ երեկ երեկոյան սկսվեց Հանրային Հեռուստատեսության եթերում «Թեժ Տասնյակ» հաղորդումն ու տեսա հաղորդավարներին սև հագած ու շատ տխուր: Նրանք հայտնեցին այդ ցավալի լուրն ու ողջ հագջորդման ընթացքում նրա երգերն էին հնչում:
Ցավալի է յնդհանրապես մահան լուր իմանալը: Դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ նա էլ մեզ հետ չի լինելու:

Հիանալի մարդ, անկրկնելի արվեստագետ, մայր.......
Հազար ափսոս :Sad:  ....................................

----------


## Gohar

Աստված հոգին լուսավորե:

----------


## Ծով

Արցունքներս հազիվ եմ զսպում,հետո  հեկեկում եմ,ինչպես այսօրվա անձրևը,որ մեկ սառն է մեկ թաց… ու չեմ հավատում թե էլ չկա Հայաստանի լավագույն երգչուհիներից մեկը… :Sad:  
Չկա պարզապես հիանալի մի մարդ,հրաշալի մի մայր…
Խոնարհվում եմ նրա հիշատակի առջև՝ համոզված լինելով,որ նրա շունչը միշտ էլ զգալու եմ իր թողած արվեստով ու հնչյուններով :Love:  
Թող Աստված հանգստություն պարգևի այդքան  բարի ու անվեհեր հոգուն…

----------


## Artgeo

*Վարդուհի Վարդանյանի հոգեհանգստի արարողությունը տեղի կունենա Օպերայի և բալետի շենքում հոկտեմբերի 18-ին, ժ. 13.30:
Հուղարկավորությունը նույն օրը, նույն տեղից:*

----------


## Dayana

Իսկապես շատ ցավալի էր..........

----------


## Juventus

Լուրերը ԱՄՆ էլ են շատ արագ հասնում  :Sad:  
Տեղեկացել էի մի քանի օր առաջ բայց այնքանել չհավատացի մտածեցի թե ուղակի ավտովթար է եղել,բայց մտքովս անգամ չէր անցնի որ մահացել է …
Բայց որ տեսա որ դուք էլ եք ասում…
Շատ ափսոս:

----------


## Artgeo

Այսօր ժամը 23.30 ին Հ1-ի եթերում ցուցադրելու են Վարդուհի Վարդանյանի վերջին հարցազրույցը:

----------


## kot

Ես մինչև օրս չեմ հավատում որ նա այլևս չկա: :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Անչափ դժվար է դրան հավատալը:Մենք կորցրեցինք հիանալի արվեստագետի,անկրկնելի երգչուհու և պարզապես հիանալի մարդու:Նրա հիշատակը միշտ անմար կմնա իմ սրտում,ես միշտ կլսեմ նրա երգը,նա միշտ կապրի իմ հոգում:Միայն հույս ունեմ որ նրա կիսատ թողած գործը կշարունակի որդին`Ռուբենը:

----------

